

How do I get smartphone to automatically react to app/data from other phones? - DrScorpion


======
todojunkie
I don't really understand your question. I think you need to clarify how you
want to transport that data (unless this is your question) before anyone could
attempt to answer what you ask.

Maybe you could elaborate?

~~~
DrScorpion
yes, i wanna figure out a software and data transport and mobile communication
model that would work with given use case in my prior response. e.g., i have
"girl" and "giants fan" as my only parameters to a match. in a bar, stadium,
et al my phone goes off when anyone nearby has matching profile parameters.
simple but not so simple. thank you so much for your responses, i truly
appreciate it.

~~~
todojunkie
My only advise would be to begin by looking at iPhone and Android applications
that transport data (ex: Bump) and see what they are doing. Maybe dig into the
iOS online developer docs, they are really good, and see what exists with them
first.

Good luck!

------
DrScorpion
user story: i want my phone to automatically alert me when i pass another
phone who has set data (let's call it a "profile") that matches mine (i'd like
the other phone do go off as well); let's set a physical range 'tween phones
of 20 meters (could be programmable). so, yes, i want to know how best to
transport the data.

